# Forging Water........?



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

How much water could a 1054 go through. Has 23 in rear tires with chains and differental lock on it. I've never gotten stuck with it, but just so i never do.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting question.

I don't think I'd try going any deeper than my exhaust, electrical or differential/transaxle pulleys. I'd be too worried about the integrity of seals or case vents flooding on my machinery.

Diesel is a whole different story for me though ...I have a swimmer  

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be careful in water. If the engine ingests water, connecting rods get bend and nasty things happen to the engine.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well. The engine and exaust is clear above the water. I'ed get wet before the water hit the engine!!


----------



## husky (Mar 10, 2009)

*Water forging*

You wanna know how much water your tank can stand, go to Youtube and search under Bolens water and find Tom Martyn romping all over in his machines. If you can find the right video he has fourteen tractors running through the water.

This guy beats the living daylights out of his machines and they keep on ticking.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the video suggestion Husky and welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tom Martyn is the man, hes got old wheel horses, and old bolens. He takes that stuff to the max, I wish I lived near him. He and I would be mudding everyday in tractors! I have mud bogged on a 7-speed mtd with my friend steve, its really fun. Make sure the motor doesnt suck up water, water in motor=hydrolock!


----------

